# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Cañete - Ley Parques Nacionales

## Un Economista

> Eso supone en caso de superpoblación de ciertos herbívoros, no hacer caza selectiva es lo que hay que hacer, ¿verdad?.
> 
> Es algo reconocido por las asociaciones preocupadas política y demagógicamente por el medio ambiente en todo caso. Algunas como SEO/Birdlife que son independientes, no critican por criticar, se excluyen de estas organizaciones pseudodefensores del medio ambiente. Algunos dirán que están comprada con premios como los que dio el propio Cañete.
> 
> http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/...oy_793480.html


Estoy encantado de tener esta discusión que espero que sea argumentada y no sectaria por seguir una determinada opción política porque entonces a uno no le aporta nada cuando un intercambio de opiniones diferentes siempre enriquece a todos.

Lo que tú dices sobre la superpoblación de herbívoros es algo excepcional que no tiene nada que ver con lo aprobado en la nueva Ley de Parques Nacionales, te explico lo que ha significado la enmienda 278 ("enmienda Cospedal" en los medios)

Lo que  plantea esta enmienda es que no entre en vigor el régimen jurídico de protección de un parque nacional cuando haya fincas privadas si el propietario no lo quiere. Es decir que en realidad en los terrenos privados de los parques nacionales no hay protección pudiendo el propietario hacer prácticamente lo que quiera, y por supuesto cazar selectivamente o no, extraer petróleo si fuera el caso o lo que fuera. Esto no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con lo que tu planteas de caza selectiva de herbívoros por superpoblación.

En cuanto a SEO/Birdlife, sí, son independientes y por supuesto entonces sus críticas a Cañete han sido constantes, como no puede ser de otra manera de una asociación que verdaderamente defienda el Medio Ambiente:

*" [Cañete ha sido] el encargado del primer retroceso a nivel de legislación ambiental ejecutado en el Estado español" según Juan Carlos Atienza, director de conservación de Seo/Birdlife.*
https://www.diagonalperiodico.net/pa...s-creados.html

Amigos de la Tierra, Ecologistas en Acción, Greenpeace, SEO/BirdLife y WWF se movilizan conjuntamente para evitar que se hurte a toda la sociedad su patrimonio natural en beneficio de unos pocos

"La Red de Parques Nacionales, las 15 joyas de la naturaleza española con un siglo de historia, van a perder su estatus de máxima protección si salen adelante las enmiendas que el Grupo Parlamentario Popular presentó ayer, lunes 20 de octubre, en el Senado, durante la tramitación del proyecto de Ley de Parques Nacionales. La prohibición de actividades como la caza, la pesca, las actividades de explotación forestal masiva y un largo etcétera queda supeditada a la voluntariedad de los propietarios o a la indemnización, de forma que la protección de los parques se ve gravemente amenazadas."
http://www.ecologistasenaccion.org/article28822.html

Lo que espero es que ahora, según tu opinión, SEO/Birdlife siga siendo independiente y no pase, por decir la verdad sobre Cañete, a ser una "organización pseudefensora del medio ambiente que critica por criticar".

----------


## faeton

> Estoy encantado de tener esta discusión que espero que sea argumentada y no sectaria por seguir una determinada opción política porque entonces a uno no le aporta nada cuando un intercambio de opiniones diferentes siempre enriquece a todos.
> 
> Lo que tú dices sobre la superpoblación de herbívoros es algo excepcional que no tiene nada que ver con lo aprobado en la nueva Ley de Parques Nacionales, te explico lo que ha significado la enmienda 278 ("enmienda Cospedal" en los medios)
> 
> Lo que  plantea esta enmienda es que no entre en vigor el régimen jurídico de protección de un parque nacional cuando haya fincas privadas si el propietario no lo quiere. Es decir que en realidad en los terrenos privados de los parques nacionales no hay protección pudiendo el propietario hacer prácticamente lo que quiera, y por supuesto cazar selectivamente o no, extraer petróleo si fuera el caso o lo que fuera. Esto no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con lo que tu planteas de caza selectiva de herbívoros por superpoblación.
> 
> En cuanto a SEO/Birdlife, sí, son independientes y por supuesto entonces sus críticas a Cañete han sido constantes, como no puede ser de otra manera de una asociación que verdaderamente defienda el Medio Ambiente:
> 
> *" [Cañete ha sido] el encargado del primer retroceso a nivel de legislación ambiental ejecutado en el Estado español" según Juan Carlos Atienza, director de conservación de Seo/Birdlife.*
> ...


Por supuesto que sí.




> La prohibición de actividades como la caza, la pesca, las actividades de explotación forestal masiva y un largo etcétera queda supeditada a la voluntariedad de los propietarios o a la indemnización amenazadas."


¿Qué tiene de malo ésto? ¿No es justo que un propietario de una finca pueda explotarlo, y si no lo explota se le indemnice, teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de impuestos que supone tener una finca? La opción de la Administración es expropiarla.

¿Qué tiene de malo, la explotación ordenada de espacios naturales? ¿Qué se pretende? 

Tienes el ejemplo de los pinares de Valsaín. Si no hubiera explotación ordenada dudo que existiera ese paraje. O que decir de la explotación de los alcornoques en el Parque Natural de los Alcornocales. ¿Habría que prohibirla y no sacar el corcho que ha sido la base de que se mantenga ese maravilloso lugar?

O limpiezas de bosques usados luego como energía de biomasa, de grandes masas forestales. ¿También lo prohibimos?

Lo que hay que hacer es siempre hacerlo de forma ordenada y que se garantice la protección de las especies en peligro de extinción.

----------


## Un Economista

Parques Nacionales hay 15 y representan menos del 1% de la superficie del Estado español. Son las "joyas de la Naturaleza española" y con esta Ley los dueños de tierras en estos Parques pueden ser explotados ordenadamente o desordenadamente, pueden hacer lo que quieran y creo que esto no es defendible porque el interés general ha de primar sobre el interés particular de estos propietarios. Es verdad que lo mejor sería expropiar totalmente estas fincas, y de hecho creo que ese ha de ser el objetivo de cualquier Gobierno, pero como ahora mismo no hay recursos para hacerlo, han de protegerse por el interés general, para mantener estas "joyas de la Naturaleza" que con esta enmienda impresentable pueden desaparecer:

"Una enmienda así habría permitido, con toda normalidad, proyectos que fueron parados en su día como la construcción de la carretera costera de Doñana, las maniobras militares en Cabrera, las transformaciones hidroeléctricas en Aigües Tortes, la urbanización de Picos de Europa y las actividades mineras en el Teide y en Picos de Europa..

Por otra parte, la enmienda ampara cualquier derecho real que pueda existir a futuro sin ningún tipo de limitación. Si mañana aparece petróleo en Doñana, se podrá explotar; y si pasado mañana un Ayuntamiento recalifica medio Picos de Europa, se podrá urbanizar. La modificación presentada por el grupo popular, incumple todos los principios de interés general y relega la primacía de lo público y el interés por la conservación. Ya no hay ningún lugar en el territorio nacional en donde conservar el patrimonio natural sea el máximo fin."
http://www.ecologistasenaccion.org/article28822.html

----------


## Un Economista

Y otra cosa, aunque finalmente los pinares de Valsain han quedado fuera del Parque Nacional del Gaudarrama, esa actividad de explotación tradicional está permitida dentro del Parque. Hablamos de cosas distintas, una cosa es una explotación tradicional y ordenada y otra cosa es permitir todo tipo de explotación en un Parque Nacional.

----------


## Un Economista

SEO / Birdlife dice algo parecido:

"Los intereses particulares de grandes propietarios de fincas han pesado más para el Partido Popular que la defensa del bien común y la protección de la naturaleza."

http://www.seo.org/2014/10/27/las-en...es-nacionales/

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Miguel ante todo quiero que sepas el respeto y porqué no decirlo afecto, que te profeso si bien en muchas cosas que dices, no están respaldados con la realidad y esto un foro de debate en el que libremente podemos discrepar.
> Bien es sabido que varias empresas contratan a ex-hackers para mejorar sus sistemas de seguridad, pero quizás era un ejemplo que no venía a cuento.
> Cébate con él por sus gestiones, pero no por cuestiones físicas como su obesidad. Y seguro que como todo político ama su poltrona. Pero ya reconoció hace tiempo eso.
> Cómo que es tan fácil....
> Yo no insulté a Rivero. Simplemente lo definí acorde a la Real Academia de la Lengua Española. Que consiste en que en un mismo hecho y mismas circunstancias hacer juicios distintos, campañas distintas, declaraciones distintas, es ser lo que define la RAE, para una persona que actúa de esa manera. Pido perdón por ser tan claro.
> 
> ¿Reconocido por quién?  ¿Por el Frente Nacional o por Podemos?  
> Hombre el Urbanismo atroz, la tienen todos los alcaldes que permiten edificar sin control en sus municipios y las comunidades autónomas que aprueban los planes generales de Urbanismo, que son los que tienen las competencias, Medio ambiente no puede declarar parque nacional o reserva nacional, por decir algo, el PAU de Vallecas en Madrid o las afueras de Daimiel, que es lo que tiene competencias. No le eches la culpa por eso.


 Te contesto por aquí porque es más apropiado.
Hombre, si ya sabes que te tengo cierto aprecio igualmente, y que por discrepar sobre Cañete, a mí no me causa enemistades. Y los foros están para debatir.
 Lo que sí me molesté es por los insultos, o si no los consideras así, por las palabras malsonantes. Pero te comenté que no es por ellas en sí, ya que estaba de acuerdo en el fondo del asunto, sino por la distinta vara de medir que se aplica a según qué personas. Esas palabras, si las digo yo sobre Cañete por ejemplo, se habrían borrado inmediatamente y se me habría expulsado posiblemente. Tú no tienes la culpa de eso, la tienen los encargados de controlar.

Y ya, con respecto a éste tema,  que casa con tu último párrafo, es cierto que los alcaldes y las CCAA tienen las competencias en Urbanismo. Pero con respecto al tema de como ha influido la nefasta gestión de Cañete en el urbanismo, decirte que ha sido fundamental. Aprobando la Ley de Costas al dictado de los especuladores que a su vez controlan los Ayuntamientos que más alicatan la costa (que coinciden en un 90% con sus compañeros de partido, aunque de otros también hay que la corrupción es amplia), ha colaborado en la destrucción de la misma, y en la irrecuperabilidad de aquellas zonas en las que se ha construido ilegalmente.
Con la Ley de Montes igual.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Unregistered

http://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/Gobi...325817891.html

"Fueron dos días a todo trapo en el Parque Nacional de Doñana. Con alojamiento en un palacio de titularidad pública y al servicio del ocio del exministro de Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete y sus invitados, entre los que estaba la secretaria general del PP, María Dolores de Cospedal. Unas jornadas de esparcimiento el pasado mes de marzo que, ahora, el Gobierno admite que se trató de un uso privado. Aun así, el Ejecutivo oculta los detalles de la escapada de fin de semana que Cañete organizó para sus amigos en el Palacio de Las Marismillas, en pleno corazón del Parque Nacional de Doñana (Huelva)".


Cospedal y Cañete, la "parejita del foro" :-)

----------

